# THE ASHHOLE



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2013)

Digging a privy, didn't hit bottom. Its prob a 30 footer or better. So far all 20s 30s junk. We pray the bottom is good.The 12 foot probe buries  to the handle at the 18 feet level  and doesn't hit bottom............  Goo Goo Ga Ga.  
                                                                    2 B Con (I hope)



 http://youtu.be/osYWlBddFSM   <-----  VIDEO


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 11, 2013)

That's deep , man.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2013)

Badger says "I would rather dig a hole then go to a flea market" []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> That's deep , man.


 
 There may not even be and "good bottles" in it who the helil knows[]


----------



## tftfan (Aug 11, 2013)

WOW, Good Luck Fellas []


----------



## TJSJHART (Aug 11, 2013)

IF YOU DIG ANY FURTHER YOU MAY HIT HELL...HOPE IT GETS BETTER .


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 11, 2013)

That's deep.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 11, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  TJSJHART
> 
> IF YOU DIG ANY FURTHER YOU MAY HIT HELL...HOPE IT GETS BETTER .


 
 There is only one place to dig to and thats bottom. We already hit hell already. The guy went on va cay for a week so we cant dig until he comes back.

 oh I did forget to mention --no pipes in this one.That's one good sign


----------



## Andrewt (Aug 11, 2013)

Awahwahweewah, a crazy, crazy!!!!![]


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 12, 2013)

We call it the 20 foot  rule when diggin the 30 footers.  20 feet of ash before you even see a goodin


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Basil.W.Duke
> 
> We call it the 20 foot  rule when diggin the 30 footers.  20 feet of ash before you even see a goodin


 
 Yep thats what we are hoping.


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 12, 2013)

If you are digging in philly, I have only dug a few 30+ footers that were completely empty. Most had some layer at the bottom. Some only a few feet but that can produce a lot of bottles. We will be digging another 30 footer in philly this weekend also.

 Chris


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> If you are digging in philly, I have only dug a few 30+ footers that were completely empty. Most had some layer at the bottom. Some only a few feet but that can produce a lot of bottles. We will be digging another 30 footer in philly this weekend also.
> 
> Chris


 

 Nope not Philly Allentown.I wish it was Philly. But I still can't see them dipping the bottom of a 30 footer to just throw ash in it. If there were pipes in it yeah maybe,but not just  to get an extra few feet of space.


----------



## Brian M (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice hole.  Seeing photos of the deep ones that you guys dig gives me encouragement to tackle a deep one up here once in a while.  Most of what see around here are 5 to 6 foot wood liners.  Sometimes we find woodliners that run 14 feet deep or more, that is when I get nervous.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 12, 2013)

you may want to run a fan down the hole. CO2 is heavier than air so it will build up at the bottom. Assuming you want to keep breathing..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> you may want to run a fan down the hole. CO2 is heavier than air so it will build up at the bottom. Assuming you want to keep breathing..


 

 We think out of the box or should I say hole, we had a fan running []
  Thanks for caring though pops [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> Nice hole.  Seeing photos of the deep ones that you guys dig gives me encouragement to tackle a deep one up here once in a while.  Most of what see around here are 5 to 6 foot wood liners.  Sometimes we find woodliners that run 14 feet deep or more, that is when I get nervous.


 
 Yeah 6 to 10 in the norm here to,but some parts of this city have deep brickers.


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 12, 2013)

CRAZY DEEP.


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 12, 2013)

I found 2 30 footers here in Michigan. One was never filled in & 30 feet deep & the one next to it was filled to top with old broken meds pouring out of the top. Never did dig that one. LEON.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 12, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> I found 2 30 footers here in Michigan. One was never filled in & 30 feet deep & the one next to it was filled to top with old broken meds pouring out of the top. Never did dig that one. LEON.


 
 Did you take a picture of the one that wasn't filled in? That's the one I want to see. How do you know that one in the pic  is 30 feet,did you probe it?


----------



## madman (Aug 12, 2013)

THE PIX SEEMS TO BE A WELL  YOU DUG IT RIGHT????


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 12, 2013)

here is me in a 34 footer


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Did not get a Pic of unfilled one, so deep it was scary just looking down it. Maybe 40 feet. I'll take a pic of it on return trip. There was a 2 old houses from 1800's on each side of a ravine ( which used to be a old road) each one of these had a well. I just assumed if one was 30 feet so was the other probably. I do not have a 30 foot probe, think it's only 5 feet.  Should I try digging this one, had some good old shards on top. LEON.


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 13, 2013)

Leon,
 I probed that. It's a well, or more likely, a cistern, along the river in B-Way, right?
 My six footer hit a cement bottom on it. I believe it was already dug and that is why you see those shards along the edges. 
 If you can find an actual privy in that overgrown jungle, you will probably do VERY well.
 I have it marked as a place to check in the spring, before it gets overgrown.
 Bill


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 13, 2013)

That's a big one.............. That's what she said. My wife after I showed her the post.  [8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  madman
> 
> THE PIX SEEMS TO BE A WELL  YOU DUG IT RIGHT????


 


 Its not a well. We dug 2 deep ones on the end row that were converted (pipes) this one had no pipes. We found the slate toilet seat for this one, watch the movie. Will there be anything in it? Beats the helll out of me.


----------



## druggistnut (Aug 13, 2013)

> THE PIX SEEMS TO BE A WELL YOU DUG IT RIGHT????


 
 Hey Rick, 
 I think Mike was referring to Leon's pics?

 Bill


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh ok I am on my blackberry and sometimes I think I see shitt that aint there. The new word is "Goo goo ga ga". Or should I say new phrase lol the old "Boom Baby" has gotten old [] go watch the vid again. Its. " Sick". Wow


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL: druggistnut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Possible, sorry to hijack thread. Bill, That sounds like same one, I only dug a foot then stopped figuring it might have already been dug but been curious about it? LEON.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  hemihampton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 No problem high jack away its all about privy's or wells?  []


----------



## NyDigger1 (Aug 13, 2013)

So Rick! Spill the beans! what did you guys find int he 30 footer?


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 14, 2013)

Yeah Ricky! Enquiring minds want to know 


> ORIGINAL:  NyDigger1
> 
> So Rick! Spill the beans! what did you guys find int he 30 footer?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> Yeah Ricky! Enquiring minds want to know
> 
> ...


 

 Nothing yet.(except that 20s crapo) The home owner is so into this thing we call "privy digging" he wants to be there when we dig the remaining 12 feet. He went on vacation for a week so we have to wait until he comes back to finish. Don't worry I will tell you either way,empty or loaded. The latter is preferred.[] 


  Tom at the bottom of the pit. When do you see a  home owner in a privy?[]


----------



## KBbottles (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha, that's awesome!  Good luck!!


----------



## bottlecrazy (Aug 14, 2013)

You know, I've dug privies before, but never one remotely this deep.  I'm amazed at how much effort went into constructing this thing, and at the workmanship!  Look at the brickwork in the picture with the owner - unbelievable.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 14, 2013)

Thats one deep hole, you guys be careful


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 14, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  bottlecrazy
> 
> You know, I've dug privies before, but never one remotely this deep.  I'm amazed at how much effort went into constructing this thing, and at the workmanship!  Look at the brickwork in the picture with the owner - unbelievable.


 
 I do love the brick work in these privy's. I would like them even more if there were bottles in them once in a while  []

 Maybe I will dig brick and stone liners just to take pix from the bottom up,make a coffee table book [8D]

 I was just looking over old pix and I came across this one of the 6 foot wide 23 footer we dug. I guess it depended on the mason and the style they liked.


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Good Idea Rick .. dig the privies to make that coffee table book, bottles? who needs any stinkin bottle..? use the jedi mind trick on the bottles


----------



## sandchip (Aug 15, 2013)

Great pics, everybody.


----------



## DIGS CHESCO (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey Rick,

 I see a ladder running up the side of the pit.  What kind of ladder is that?  

 Tom


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 15, 2013)

ill try it again....me at 34 feet in a stone liner


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Aug 15, 2013)

I hope it is loaded.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  DIGS CHESCO
> 
> Hey Rick,
> 
> ...


 
 whats up Tom
 That  is the home owners fold up ladder. It is the kind that fold in to a v and also straight. We put all the pieces together and thats all she wrote,we need a bigger ladder for the rest of the dig. 
 Isn't this great,a thread about a hole []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cacarpetbagger
> 
> I hope it is loaded.


 

 since we are all talking about it,it wont be [] but---ya never know----


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 15, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Basil.W.Duke
> 
> ill try it again....me at 34 feet in a stone liner


 
 Nice ------ awesome picture

 Those baby's were built to last

 We do this chit for glass-- wow whats wrong with us ? []


----------



## Brian M (Aug 16, 2013)

It is amazing that someone would dig a hole that deep and then line it with brick or stone.  It is hard to believe that someone would go through all of that trouble and they were built so well.  We dug a brick liner by Detroit a few years ago, it was about 12 feet deep and very solid.  I would be nervous at 34 feet.  I would worry about bad air down that far.  I often thought about borrowing a gas analyzer from work to use on deep digs, but we just don't get them much past 12 feet around here.  I wish you guys good luck on this one.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> It is amazing that someone would dig a hole that deep and then line it with brick or stone.  It is hard to believe that someone would go through all of that trouble and they were built so well.  We dug a brick liner by Detroit a few years ago, it was about 12 feet deep and very solid.  I would be nervous at 34 feet.  I would worry about bad air down that far.  I often thought about borrowing a gas analyzer from work to use on deep digs, but we just don't get them much past 12 feet around here.  I wish you guys good luck on this one.


 
 A box fan works,lay it across a board or shovel over the pit and turn it on high. It circulates the air down there.


----------



## tftfan (Aug 16, 2013)

[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 16, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Brian M
> 
> It is amazing that someone would dig a hole that deep and then line it with brick or stone.  It is hard to believe that someone would go through all of that trouble and they were built so well.  We dug a brick liner by Detroit a few years ago, it was about 12 feet deep and very solid.  I would be nervous at 34 feet.  I would worry about bad air down that far.  I often thought about borrowing a gas analyzer from work to use on deep digs, but we just don't get them much past 12 feet around here.  I wish you guys good luck on this one.


 

 Back when privys were in use they called bad air  "Misma" but it wasn"t the bad air you are referring to. It was azz gas. Lol crap stink [] I have to fart. People thought death was coming from the "bad air" but in reality it was the crap it self that was killing half the population."Boy that dip job was bad,let go get some  dinner with out washing our hands". Lol Boy we sure came a long way.


----------



## Bass Assassin (Aug 16, 2013)

Thats funny but it is so true. Those are some great pictures and i hope you guys come home with some goodies


----------



## twowheelfan (Aug 16, 2013)

Miasma, not Misma. but the history is right.


----------



## epackage (Aug 16, 2013)

In a hole that deep I would want one of these, had a real bad experience years ago in a deep manhole...


----------



## goodman1966 (Aug 17, 2013)

That is absolutely INSANE!!!!! But I would dig it too!


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> In a hole that deep I would want one of these, had a real bad experience years ago in a deep manhole...


 Must have been cause it was a Jehrsay or NYC manhole...haha just kidding Epack


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  twowheelfan
> 
> Miasma, not Misma. but the history is right.


 
 Ok teacher []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> In a hole that deep I would want one of these, had a real bad experience years ago in a deep manhole...


 
 Hey that is nice! how much is that thing?


----------



## epackage (Aug 17, 2013)

That one is about $625, but you can always keep an eye out for cheap ones at tool & equipment auctions.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> That one is about $625, but you can always keep an eye out for cheap ones at tool & equipment auctions.


 

 Holy shiot 6 bills! I will use a garden hose [8D]


----------



## creeper71 (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 come on Rick you cheapo.. 6 bills to keep you an your friend safe not a bad deal


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 17, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 A 20$ garden hose will do the same thing.And if I get thirsty the guy up top hookes to the faucet [] Sooooo I wont die from bad air and I wont die from dehydration. All for 20 bucks


----------



## sandchip (Aug 18, 2013)

One of these at Lowe's for under 50 bucks and some flexible duct and money left over for glass.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> One of these at Lowe's for under 50 bucks and some flexible duct and money left over for glass.


 
 Is that an air machine? 50 bucks.now that in my price range []


----------



## baltbottles (Aug 20, 2013)

The thing about deep open holes is that heavy gases collect in them over time and the lighter oxygen floats out. A hole full of dirt has no air in it and as you take the dirt out the oxygen and normal atmosphere come into the hole with you as you remove the dirt. Also the motion of a bucket moving in and out of the hole a few times a minute causes a lot of air circulation. I have dug hundreds of deep brickliners and bad air is not a problem with holes that you are removing dirt out of.

 Now digging a hole down many feet and leaving it open over night could be enough time for the heaver gases to collect. And create a poisonous atmosphere in the bottom of the hole. One of the reasons i like to finish a hole the same day i start it even if it takes 24 hours of straight digging.

 Holes that have been left open and capped off with concrete or stone can be very dangerous as these will most defiantly have poisonous gasses in the bottom. Always ventilate any open pits or have proper breathing gear before entering these types of holes.

 Chris


----------



## sandchip (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've seen these at a local antique mall and on HIGH, they'll about knock your feet out from under you.  The gnats have to hold on tight!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 20, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  baltbottles
> 
> The thing about deep open holes is that heavy gases collect in them over time and the lighter oxygen floats out. A hole full of dirt has no air in it and as you take the dirt out the oxygen and normal atmosphere come into the hole with you as you remove the dirt. Also the motion of a bucket moving in and out of the hole a few times a minute causes a lot of air circulation. I have dug hundreds of deep brickliners and bad air is not a problem with holes that you are removing dirt out of.
> 
> ...


 

 This thing has been open all week. I will probably be able to float down the air will be so thick lol.


----------



## imukdiver (Aug 23, 2013)

Alright so when do we learn what is down in the pit ?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 23, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  imukdiver
> 
> Alright so when do we learn what is down in the pit ?


 
 Tomorrow ---------- its all or nothing. Or just a cool pic from the bottom to add to my photo album [8D]


----------



## GACDIG (Aug 24, 2013)

Good Luck Rick..........[8D]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GACDIG
> 
> Good Luck Rick..........[8D]


 
 yea thanks i'll need it im waiting on Mr slow poke badger to call me. tic tic tic


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Well--- I am beginning to think it is one. Today we got down to about 27 feet and the the probe still goes down. We got some older stuff like 1915 cokes and some odds and ends  but that is not what we want. We punched through a cap and its getting wet,so we are getting close. It is just me and Dave digging not 10 guys so it takes time.The new kid must have chickened out because he never returned my calls to dig.
   We hope under the cap the age changes.if not thats the way the privy's crumbles.We got a few blown bottles today but nuttin to talk about.This thing might go 35 by the way it looks. If there is nothing old on the bottom in that deep of a  pit,those people were sick!!!  The bastards[]


 Anyway I took a few pix as I always do,even if they are not of good 
 bottles[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

This is the kind of crap we are getting that far down.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Here is one for you crown top people. I gave it to the owner. Watch it be worth  2 k  lol


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

*


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Im staring to hate this hole


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

Nice gardening going on  in the hood [] (blow it up)


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

THE OTHER ASHHOLE


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 24, 2013)

might be the oldest thing we see[]


----------



## hemihampton (Aug 24, 2013)

Interesting. LEON.


----------



## THE BADGER (Aug 25, 2013)

BADGER HERE, definitely getting a little hairy down in this one.it looks like it could be 35 to 40 feet and I was in it pretty darn long but with the fan going it was okay.there were times when it felt like not much air was in there just wish some good stuff was coming out.the ladder is only 32 foot so we might need to rig something but I don't like that when this deep.one last attempt with this one next week we need something good to appear.like rick said the pictures are cool though.i did keep 2 1915 cokes and a Bethlehem,pa. clear coke with the ribbons on it(don't know what type this is,but will try to post picture).  BADGER


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 25, 2013)

you start hearing Chinese yet?


----------



## Basil.W.Duke (Aug 25, 2013)

well if it will make u feel any better....the hole we are in right now is a narrow stone liner that at 2 feet into it the walls were covered with a gooey layer of sticky wet clay.  We followed the sticky layer on the wall down to 16 feet thinking and hoping that they parged the inside with clay.  At 16 feet we hit a solid layer of this nasty stuff and sent an 8 foot probe to the handle into it.   I'm guessing we have to suffer through 10+ of this goo.  Words can not describe how gooey it is.  What is scary is that if this clay cap sunk down 14 feet how deep is this monster going to be.


----------



## Dugout (Aug 25, 2013)

It will be interesting to see how deep it is.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> you start hearing Chinese yet?


 
 No but even that would be good,a sign of life []


----------



## tftfan (Aug 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 When you snag the PUCE EAGLE from my hand......you must scoot up that ladder ! []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  tftfan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Ahhh the ole puce eagle, the bottle I am glad to still have when I dig these pits and dumps of emptiness [] I could dig empty pits the rest of my life and still be good.But don't quote  me on that bottle Gods.[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 25, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Basil.W.Duke
> 
> well if it will make u feel any better....the hole we are in right now is a narrow stone liner that at 2 feet into it the walls were covered with a gooey layer of sticky wet clay.  We followed the sticky layer on the wall down to 16 feet thinking and hoping that they parged the inside with clay.  At 16 feet we hit a solid layer of this nasty stuff and sent an 8 foot probe to the handle into it.   I'm guessing we have to suffer through 10+ of this goo.  Words can not describe how gooey it is.  What is scary is that if this clay cap sunk down 14 feet how deep is this monster going to be.





> Basil.W.Duke


 

 Yeah that sounds messy. I had pits like that. Shitt pitss lol

 (I can't wait to see how deep it is)


----------



## tftfan (Aug 27, 2013)

So, is it a done deal ? Filled in...? Done ? Kept hoping you was gonna hit a good layer of STUFF !


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 28, 2013)

No its not filled in. We are going back sat, We had tons of rain this will suck.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2013)

Its funny,not one good bottle came out of this thing yet,and it may never happen. But the thread got over 4000 hits. I think its the name. I'm just a bIg  "ASHHOLE"  [8D] Going back today,we had a ton of rain so this thing is probealy wet and sloppy. Either way its time to fill this dam thing in. I am sick of talking about a "Big Hole" [] Its sort of like the TV show seinfeld, "A hole about nothing"[]


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2013)

don't let a little hole in the ground kick your ash


----------



## andy volkerts (Aug 31, 2013)

Don't even let a BIIIIIIIIG hole in the ground kick your ash[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> Don't even let a BIIIIIIIIG hole in the ground kick your ash[]


 

 Well I am going to have to say that is just what it did [:-] We went back today with intent to get to the bottom and see what was up. I started to climb down the ladder and it sunk about 3 feet real quick Dave had to grab the ladder,and me. I dont know how far it was going down but it was freaky. I threw a small shovel down,when i moved the ladder over it supported it so it wouldn't sink. Two days of hard rain on top of an already wet pit full of ash ruined it. To top it off,when I got to the bottom i was almost out of air in a matter of 10 min and I wasn't even moving around. So that was it,I like breathing[] We only had to fill it in half way, The home owner was happy he had room to toss all of the busted up concrete and bricks in from his demo job. So ends the Drama of "THE F@#$%^&*IN  ASHHOLE"  [8D]


 On a good note the home owner liked all the 1920s-30s bottles,he kept the old tile we found up high in the pit to give to a friend who makes "mosaic" art out of the stuff. And he also got a place to toss all of his building scrap for free. So he was happy. 
 So what did we get?  A lot of freakin exercise[]  and maybe some permissions (fingers crossed)


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 31, 2013)

I liked the anticipation surrounding this dig and was glad it lasted so long. I'm looking forward to your next post....hope the new permissions pay off.


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2013)

did you leave a note for the next people who dig it? 

 Have you ever read the story of the Oak Island money pit?
 Its about people who DIDNT know when to stop digging.
 http://www.oakislandmoneypit.com/


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 31, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> did you leave a note for the next people who dig it?
> 
> ...


 
 No I never read it but I am about to. Thanks


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> did you leave a note for the next people who dig it?


 

 No because no one is going be as stupid as us. [8D]


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 1, 2013)

Sorry Rick ,but that der was real funny





> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  creeper71
> 
> 
> Sorry Rick ,but that der was real funny
> ...


 
 Daring but stupid[]


----------



## creeper71 (Sep 1, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 YOUR OLD ENOUGH AN WISE ENOUGH TO KNOW BETTER...DUH!! HAHAHA


----------



## beendiggin (Sep 2, 2013)

Oak Island money pit.........excellent story,              Thanks for the link Matt


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  beendiggin
> 
> Oak Island money pit.........excellent story,              Thanks for the link Matt


 
 Is that story fiction?


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> Is that story fiction?


 
 sadly it is all true. But I would question what some of the early excavators reported. I think there may have been some red herring that kept the treasure frenzy going.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  GuntherHess
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Wild *


----------



## Dugout (Sep 7, 2013)

I hope your next digs proves to be bottlefull.


----------



## Penn Digger (Sep 7, 2013)

Dugout,

 I never heard that word before? I think you may have coined a new word.


----------



## Plumbata (Sep 7, 2013)

A word I use of similar intended definition is "bottleiferous" (as in fossiliferous). It is actually standard terminology between my father and I. [] We have a habit of extemporaneously creating words using greek/latin roots whenever necessary for the sake of succinct clarity. They may be inventions but hell, every element of any language was invented at some point or another, and if it makes sense then why not?. Bottlefull is perfectly sensical, fewer syllables too. I encourage further word inventions. It keeps things fresh. []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 9, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Plumbata
> 
> A word I use of similar intended definition is "bottleiferous" (as in fossiliferous). It is actually standard terminology between my father and I. [] We have a habit of extemporaneously creating words using greek/latin roots whenever necessary for the sake of succinct clarity. They may be inventions but hell, every element of any language was invented at some point or another, and if it makes sense then why not?. Bottlefull is perfectly sensical, fewer syllables too. I encourage further word inventions. It keeps things fresh. []


 

 That is why I chose to use the word "Ashhole"  

 definition- 
 "A deep hole filled with ash with nothing on the bottom" [8D]


----------



## wilmingtonbottleboys (Sep 26, 2013)

y'all crazy rick!!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  wilmingtonbottleboys
> 
> y'all crazy rick!!


 
 Crazy or sick one or the other  []


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 26, 2018)

RICKJJ59W said:


> Is that story fiction?




It's all true. seen it on TV.  LEON.,


----------



## stc1993 (Feb 23, 2018)

It was a good read & kept people hoping & posting for 5 yrs off & on.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Feb 24, 2018)

Hey Rick,
I've been out of the loop and just read this for the first time. This was some crazy chit. Sorry that you got skunked. You seem to have a pretty good attitude about it. It is great to hang out with friends and get exercise but at the end of the day you're there to find stuff.


----------

